# Страна должна знать своих героев



## Весёлый (6 Окт 2016)

Страна должна знать своих героев.
Доктора, которые, не смотря на мое нытье и сопли, упорно заставляют меня жить и бороться:

- ВРАЧ-НЕЙРОХИРУРГ *СМИРНОВ ВЛАДИМИР АЛЕКСАНДРОВИЧ* - НИИ СКЛИФОСОВСКОГО ГОРОДА МОСКВА, 2-Я НЕЙРОХИРУРГИЯ.
- ВРАЧ-НЕЙРОХИРУРГ *ПАВЛОВА ЕЛЕНА АНАТОЛЬЕВНА* - НИИ СКЛИФОСОВСКОГО ГОРОДА МОСКВА, 2-Я НЕЙРОХИРУРГИЯ.
- ВЕДУЩИЙ НАУЧНЫЙ СОТРУДНИК ЛАБОРАТОРИИ НЕЙРОФИЗИОЛОГИИ, КАНДИДАТ МЕДИЦИНСКИХ НАУК *СИНКИН МИХАИЛ ВЛАДИМИРОВИЧ* - НИИ СКЛИФОСОВСКОГО ГОРОДА МОСКВА.
- ВРАЧ-НЕЙРОХИРУРГ, ВЕРТЕБРОЛОГ, ПРЕКРАСНЫЙ ДИАГНОСТ И ДОКТОР ПО-ПРИЗВАНИЮ *ПРЕСЬ ВАЛЕНТИН ГЕОРГИЕВИЧ* - НА ПЕНСИИ, СТОЯЛ У ИСТОКОВ СОВЕТСКОЙ НЕЙРОХИРУРГИИ, ОГРОМНЕЙШИЙ ОПЫТ.

ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО ЗА ЗАБОТУ И ПОМОЩЬ!


----------



## Olgaa (5 Май 2017)

С операцией или без обошлись?


----------



## Весёлый (5 Июн 2017)

Добавлю к списку:
- ВРАЧ-АНЕСТЕЗИОЛОГ, МЛАДШИЙ НАУЧНЫЙ СОТРУДНИК СЕКТОРА ИЗУЧЕНИЯ ПРОБЛЕМ ОСТРЫХ И ХРОНИЧЕСКИХ БОЛЕВЫХ СИНДРОМОВ* СМИРНОВА ОЛЬГА ВЯЧЕСЛАВОВНА* - НИИ СКЛИФОСОВСКОГО ГОРОДА МОСКВА, СЛУЖБА ЛЕЧЕНИЯ БОЛИ.
- ВРАЧ-АНЕСТЕЗИОЛОГ, КАНДИДАТ МЕДИЦИНСКИХ НАУК, ЗАВЕДУЮЩИЙ СЕКТОРОМ ИЗУЧЕНИЯ ПРОБЛЕМ ОСТРЫХ И ХРОНИЧЕСКИХ БОЛЕВЫХ СИНДРОМОВ *ГЕНОВ ПАВЕЛ ГЕННАДЬЕВИЧ* - НИИ СКЛИФОСОВСКОГО ГОРОДА МОСКВА, СЛУЖБА ЛЕЧЕНИЯ БОЛИ.

ОГРОМНАЯ БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ ЗА ОБЪЕКТИВНУЮ ИНФОРМАЦИЮ, ЧЕСТНОСТЬ И ОТНОШЕНИЕ!

ОТДЕЛЬНАЯ И САМАЯ ИСКРЕННЯЯ БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ:
- ВРАЧ-МАНУАЛЬНЫЙ ТЕРАПЕВТ, КАНДИДАТ МЕДИЦИНСКИХ НАУК, ОПЫТНЕЙШИЙ ДИАГНОСТ В СВОЕЙ ОБЛАСТИ, ВРАЧ ПО ПРИЗВАНИЮ *РУДКОВСКИЙ АНДРЕЙ ИОСИФОВИЧ (AIR)* - НИКИО (МНПЦО) ГОРОДА МОСКВА.
ЗА ДОБРОЕ ОТНОШЕНИЕ К ПАЦИЕНТУ, ОБУЧЕНИЕ ПАЦИЕНТА, ВНИМАТЕЛЬНЫЙ И ОСТОРОЖНЫЙ ПОДХОД К ЛЕЧЕНИЮ И ПРОФИЛАКТИКЕ, *ЗОЛОТЫЕ РУКИ*.


----------



## Весёлый (21 Дек 2017)

_ОГРОМНАЯ И ИСКРЕННЯЯ БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ ВРАЧУ ПО ПРИЗВАНИЮ, ИМЕЮЩЕМУ САМЫЕ ВАЖНЫЕ ДЛЯ ЧЕЛОВЕКА  - МИЛОСЕРДИЕ И СОЧУВСТВИЕ, ГОТОВНОСТЬ ПРИЙТИ НА ПОМОЩЬ ПАЦИЕНТУ.
*ЕКАТЕРИНА НИКОЛАЕВНА ПОЛТОРАКО (dr.poltorako)*, ВРАЧ-НЕЙРОХИРУГ - НЦ НЕВРОЛОГИИ ГОРОДА МОСКВА.
НИЗКИЙ ВАМ ПОКЛОН!!!_


----------



## Весёлый (10 Ноя 2019)

Искренняя Благодарность Врачу-нейрохирургу по Призванию *ЛЕБЕДЕВУ ВАЛЕРИЮ БОРИСОВИЧУ *за Доброе отношение, Помощь, уделённое время!
Огромное Вам Спасибо, Врач и Человек!


----------



## Весёлый (7 Янв 2021)

Хочу Искренне Поблагодарить Врачей Клиники Лечения Боли на базе 52 ГКБ города Москва за правильно назначенное лечение, оперативную госпитализацию, качественно проведенные оперативные вмешательства, подробное обучение пользователя и ДОБРОЕ отношение к больному:
- *Генов Павел Геннадьевич, руководитель Клиники Лечения Боли 52 ГКБ, врач анестезиолог-реаниматолог.
- Вострецова Юлия Владимировна, врач анестезиолог-реаниматолог.*

Так же Огромное Спасибо медицинским работникам ФНЦ "Мозга и Нейротехнологий" на базе Московского Медицинского Университета им. Пирогова:
*- Фумин Илья Александрович - лечащий нейрохирург.
- Команду анестезиологов операционного отделения стационара (очень заботливые и добрые люди, прекрасные специалисты, знающие, как снять больному нестерпимые боли и поддержать его добрым словом).
- Дежурных медицинских сестёр и санитарок Отделения Нейрохирургии за искреннюю и человеческую заботу о больных.

Спасибо Вам Большое!*


----------

